# Video added october 25 2010 , My first Planted tank : 10G medium to high tech



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I bought a bucket of sera floredepot soil and some natural gravel, I put it in my 10G I couldnt wait on plants and put in some wysteria. Filtration is a fluval 2 plus, 8 white clouds for ferts .

My next step is lighting any sugestions I am wide open I want to leave the top open .


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

*did some more aqua scaping*

Bought a few more plants, a heater and a light added some fancy guppies.
removed a wysteria .


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks my first foray into planted, I want to switch all my tanks over eventualy .


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Nice work! remember that in a 10 gallon its much easier to grow algae, so dont be disheartened if you get outbreaks, its very hard to balance the light correctly


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

funny.... my planted 10g is the only tank I have that doesn't have algae growing in it lol


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Nice looking setup so far.You'll be trimming those plants in no time with the use of Sera Floradepot.Quite a usefull soil and just about anything with roots will explode in growth.Lasts a while too so wont be adding any more.Used it in one of my planted setups and had positive results.Thanks for sharing !


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Purchased a proper glass top kit from KE pets, changed the submersable heater to a HOB .


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

http://s30.photobucket.com/albums/c...current=BoatingalloutteandPittlake2010014.mp4


----------

